# Programm automatisch alle 15 min starten lassen



## Marco Witter (12. März 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe mir einen Emailabrufscanner pogrammiert und möchte nun das meine Startroutine automatisch alle 15 min von selbst
startet und meinen Posteingang nach neuen Emails scannt.
Ich habe ehrlich gesagt überhaupt keine Ahnung wie ich das machen soll,
beschäftige mich aber auch erst seit knapp einem Monat mit Java.

Bitte um Hilfe oder um ein Codebeispiel

Hier der Startcode:

public class Startklasse {

public static void main(String[] args)throws Exception {


//	new Emailabruf("pop.web.de","user","password");	
	}
}

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe

Marco


----------



## Thomas Darimont (12. März 2004)

Hallo!

Schau dir mal die Klasse java.util.TimerTask
an ...

Gruß Tom


----------



## Thomas Darimont (12. März 2004)

Siehe auch hier:

http://www.onjava.com/pub/a/onjava/2004/03/10/quartz.html

Gruß Tom


----------

